# Severums



## Kutzke45 (Feb 14, 2012)

I currently have a 75 gallon tank with 3 Severums in it. They are about 3 inches big. I was wondering if I could put an inch Red Top Zebra Mbuna in with them. I have plenty of decor and plants in the tank as well. I figured since all of them are so small they might get along when they grow. Also about the "water". In my area, all of the water is some what hard, and a pH of 7.3-7.5. The discus require a lot lower I know, but I got mine from a breeder in this area that said his water pH is fine and his do fine. My severums are semi aggressive, and I know the aggression of the cichlids. But since the severums are quite a bit bigger now, I don't think the single cichlid would bother them. I'll attach a pic of my tank. There is plenty of room for the fish. Please give me some advice. Thank you.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

No you cannot put one in, the pH is actually perfect for the Red Zebra but too high for the severum. Severum need a pH of around 6-6.5 otherwise they get stressed.

I would look at lowering the pH and consider an oscar, firemouth or convict as a tank mates

By mixing these fish, one or other will be stressed out, as one is from South America and the other Lake Malawi. They also have different dietary needs.


----------



## Kutzke45 (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay I really appreciate it!! But the thing about the pH is it is really hard to lower in my area. I mean I've had my severums for a while now and they look perfectly fine. Also I noticed you have a all male hap/peacock tank. How to you keep them from fighting? I had 8 males and one killed them all in three days... That's the reason I decided to switch to the Severums.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Unless the Severums were wild caught, they would be alright with pH posted and soft to moderately hard water .Over time in the aquarium, the pH will tend to drift downward and after a few months the water would test closer to neutral assuming the Kh is not too high.
Would not mix African's and south American cichlids and might consider One Firemouth, One convict,or One Blue Acara as tankmate(s) forSeverums.
I have kept the Severums in moderately hard water with ph of 7.5 from the tap and around 10 dgh.
They do grow quite large, and are not plant friendly in my view should planting the tank as some point, be considered.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

No need to change the pH. Do NOT fix what is not broken and do.not believe everything you read on the internet. 1077 is correct. Captive bred sevs do not require their pH to match what they have in the wild. I've kept sevs in hard water with absolutely no issues.

Kutzke, please be advise not to combine mbunas and sevs. If you want another type of cichlid, Bolivian rams, firemouths or acaras will work just fine.


----------



## Kutzke45 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you guys I really appreciate it!! I've always heard do not mix the two but I was just wondering if anyone has and it worked. For some reason my 3 inch sev is attacking a 2 inch one. He won't leave it alone. It could be because I just added him. I'm not real sure. As of a Blue Acara. How many would be safe to put in with the sevs? My wife bought some gouramis to put in there. I find it wierd that the sevs don't bother the gouramis at all. The only fighting I have is between the two gold sevs. I rearranged the tank and everything when I added him. When they aren't close to each other they are fine. But the the smaller one always swims over to the bigger one. Fish are wierd but beautiful lol


----------



## Kutzke45 (Feb 14, 2012)

Also, as far as the decor goes. Should I leave all of that in there or is it too much?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Kutzke45 said:


> Thank you guys I really appreciate it!! I've always heard do not mix the two but I was just wondering if anyone has and it worked. For some reason my 3 inch sev is attacking a 2 inch one. He won't leave it alone. It could be because I just added him. I'm not real sure. As of a Blue Acara. How many would be safe to put in with the sevs? My wife bought some gouramis to put in there. I find it wierd that the sevs don't bother the gouramis at all. The only fighting I have is between the two gold sevs. I rearranged the tank and everything when I added him. When they aren't close to each other they are fine. But the the smaller one always swims over to the bigger one. Fish are wierd but beautiful lol


This tank looks fairly new from photo, and if so,, I would not be in too big a hurry to stock it with more than one or two fish at a time with week to ten day's between additions.
This will allow biological filter to adjust to increase in waste produced by the fish.
Cichlids will establish pecking order and this could take a few day's to a week maybe.
Until this happens it is common for them to pick on smaller fish or new fish to establish dominance or territory.
Would add more decor in the way of larger Driftwood pieces ,more plant's either real,or artificial, and perhaps some smooth stones (check landscaping stores).
As mentioned above,,, ONE blue Acara, or ONE Firemouth,or ONE convict would be safe with regards to stocking level and compatibility keeping in mind Adult size that fishes can achieve with proper care.
Should never be about how many fish can we fit in a tank.


----------

